
Show HN: vKeyboard-share Keyboard over network with other computers - anuragpeshne
https://github.com/anuragpeshne/vKeyboard
======
stepvhen
I hope you have seen this: [http://synergy-project.org/](http://synergy-
project.org/)

~~~
anuragpeshne
Yes, I'm aware of that project. Unfortunately, it is not open source or free
to use. Additionally, it is fun to have your own project.

